# Justice...



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

FunVid - Angry horse...

:thumbup:


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Serves him right for hitting the horse! Good on the horse for kicking him in the face! lol 
dont give it if you cant take it! lol :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Too bloody right an' all!!!! Nasty man hitting him like that!!! 

:thumbup: to the horse!!


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Way to go horse!! :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Shame the evil git managed to get up again.*


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

:thumbup: Way to go horse!  That horse is gorgeous! I love it when people who mistreat animals get their comeuppance


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

Wonderful...trouble is, he did get up again! Dread to think what happened next.:frown:


----------

